# 17" Daisy Wheel Rims for Beetle



## ljbelshe (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems like the Daisy Wheel Rims are hard to find!! Does anyone have any suggestions or maybe used ones they might be willing to sell??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 17" Daisy Wheel Rims for Beetle (ljbelshe)*

Daisy wheels are available from us @ $ 139 (16x6.5)
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...inted


----------

